# Searchable PCA BCO 2009 version



## fredtgreco (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a copy of the PCA BCO from 2009 that is searchable.


2009 BCO


----------



## Wayne (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't seem to download from that site. 

Isn't the copy on the AC site searchable?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 22, 2010)

Click on Free User. It will start counting down. When the countdown reaches zero it will then ask if you want to save it or open it in Adobe if that is the pdf you have. I clicked save and then opened it and saved it in documents.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 22, 2010)

You certainly had Providence smiling on you, Randy. I tried repeatedly all day long to get it downloaded, and every single time it came back at me with "all our servers are busy for free users. Try again later".


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Fred.

Maybe there should be a BCO iPhone app... then all the cool goatee sporting, latte sipping, birkenstock wearing, iMac using pastors would actually make use of it! (zing!)


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 22, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Can't seem to download from that site.
> 
> Isn't the copy on the AC site searchable?


 
The PDF version on the PCA web site is searchable. i use it that way all the time. 

I don't see the advantage to using this link. Has the PCA authorized the BCO to be made available on Rapidshare? It seems very odd.


----------



## Berean (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, Fred. Got it right away. No waiting (except for a 10 second countdown).


----------



## raekwon (Feb 22, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Thank you Fred.
> 
> Maybe there should be a BCO iPhone app... then all the cool goatee sporting, latte sipping, birkenstock wearing, iMac using pastors would actually make use of it! (zing!)


 
A searchable iPhone app would actually be a pretty good idea for quick reference purposes. I have it on mine via the Dropbox app, but it's not searchable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 22, 2010)

tcalbrecht said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Can't seem to download from that site.
> ...


 This is just a PDF that I uploaded to Rapidshare because the file size was too large for the PB function. I could not recall if I did OCR on the file or not. Anyone is free to use the PCA's link. I just uploaded this quickly while I was out because Todd had asked.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 23, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> This is just a PDF that I uploaded to Rapidshare because the file size was too large for the PB function. I could not recall if I did OCR on the file or not. Anyone is free to use the PCA's link. I just uploaded this quickly while I was out because Todd had asked.


 

I know that I approached the Stated Clerk several years ago about making the BCO available in a format for Palm PDA and they kindly declined. The reason had to do with their control of all copies and distribution avenues for the BCO. Perhaps that has changed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2010)

Fred,

Aren't all PDF's searchable?

I can search this version: http://www.pcaac.org/2009 Reprint for web rev 8-24-09.pdf


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 23, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Fred,
> 
> Aren't all PDF's searchable?
> 
> I can search this version: http://www.pcaac.org/2009 Reprint for web rev 8-24-09.pdf


 
No. If the PDF is from a scanned document, you have to run it through an OCR program of some kind to make it searchable. Adobe Pro and many other programs do this.

If the PDF was created directly from another electronic document, then it most likely is searchable.


----------



## TaylorWest (Feb 23, 2010)

*PCA BCO for iPhone*

I have a close friend who is a ruling elder at my church who is an iPhone App developer and has had conversations with someone in GA about developing such an App. I don't know where that conversation has gone, but I do know that there were issues surrounding version controls (CMS related things) with all the revisions that happen each year.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 23, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Fred,
> 
> Aren't all PDF's searchable?
> 
> I can search this version: [URL="http://www.pcaac.org/2009 Rep...caac.org/2009 Reprint for web rev 8-24-09.pdf[/url]


 Again, all I was trying to do was to get something into Todd's hands quickly. Only PDFs that have been created from something like Word or those that have had OCR are searchable. Now that I see the PCA website linked one, I can tell that the only difference is that I have removed all the extraneous "This Page intentionally left blank" pages.

So you could download from the PCA website.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry Fred. I wasn't trying to be snide. I just wondered if there was a difference. I did a search for the term "Searchable PDF" and it turns out it is a type of PDF file.


----------

